# The Dog Whisperer



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have been watching the Dog Whisperer and have been trying the training techniques (even though it explictly states not to try these at home...to consult a professional first). So far it seems to work, I got him to stay in a room by himself and not bark. Has anyone else watched this show? What do you think? If I had the money, I would get him to train Matrix the proper way to go potty (btw, according to Chris Millan, Dog Whisperer, we treat our dogs as humans and therefore using phrases like go potty are not good).


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

We talked about him not to long ago. Personally I think he's great.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

What channel is he on? I'd be interested to see what he's all about.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> What channel is he on? I'd be interested to see what he's all about.[/B]


yeah...me too!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=127206
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's on the discovery channel, i think...my fiance found it for me. i'm going to try and find that older thread about the show

*correction it's on the national geographic channel. below are links to old threads about him...someone on here actually got to meet him at his center...if you look through the last link you will see her experience 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...l=dog+whisperer

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...whisperer&st=30

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...whisperer&st=30


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=127209
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you...I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

<span style="color:#993399"><div align="center">The Dog Whisperer is a really good show. I don't understand why we should consult a professional first if they are showing it to us on t.v. Anyways, Caesar (I think that is his name) makes it look so easy, though he even says himself that it's not as easy as it looks.</span>


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I saw him on Oprah and I thought he was brilliant. I wish I knew how to make myself "Calm assertive/ calm submissive" so that Gizmo would take to other dogs. He did so well with Sophie, Oprahs dog. He also helped her introduce her new puppies. I could seriously use his services. The one show I saw, one of his dogs got out of hand and he just gave her a look and she was on the ground, on her back, acting submissive. He's a genius.


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

I found his website on National Geographic and found the places that he is going to be having seminars. I would love to have him teach me to be a better leader. I have a friend that lives in LA and the next time I go to visit her, I'm going to try and see if he can see Murphy when I'm out there.
Cesar Milan is wonderful and watching him work with pit bulls is amazing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've only seen 2 shows, and they were about Pit Bulls or smiliar mixes. He threw them on the ground and held their throats until they almost quit breathing to get submission. I can't imagine treating a tiny dog that way. Does he ever do small dogs? It looked to me like he specailizes in big mean dogs.


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

I would love to have that talent. I love animals so much. Well what would you expect with a name like Faun?
I do manage to get pretty close to bunnies and little wild animals though. I think they know when they are in no danger from someone.


----------

